

It's time to bring empathy out of the closet as a professional skill - jeffgiesea
http://jeffgiesea.com/time-to-bring-empathy-out-of-the-closet
confronting and rethinking my biases against empathy as a professional skill. is this a gender thing, you think?
======
jeffgiesea
i wrote this after an experience that made me confront and rethink my bias
against empathy as a professional skill. is this a gender thing, you think?

